# What are you working on lately?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Today I finished my stockings. :dance:










I worked them on size 3 needles from that most recent handspun.
They fit amazingly well. No 'pattern' really. 
I am a big fan of the slipped stitch cable. We are old friends by now.
So I did that until they started getting too tight then just carried the ribbing up a ways.
Finished today with 4 inches of twisted k1,p1 for the cuffs.










There's the Sweet Tomato heel. It is a nifty trick, I will give it that. No wraps and no holes either (if you do it right).
Since you dont ever do any increases it a fairly tight construction.
That does help them stay up good but I will need to wear these a bit before I decide for sure if I love it.

Now I just need to wait for winter to get here so I can wear these. 
Today was 94 and tomorrow is to go higher. 
Each sock weighs 3 oz. LOL













What about YOU? Whatcha making? :teehee:


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Really nice socks, GAM, and they'll be great in cooler weather. I like the slipped stitch cable too because it doesn't pull in the knitting. It's hot here as well so just looking at them makes me feel hotter! 

I don't have any major projects going. Am doing some simple hat and mitten patterns for a friend to include with balls of her sheep's millspun yarn that she sells. I'm also starting to spin some yarn (border leicester and mohair) for a rug. I spun some cobweb yarn while I was in Shetland and plan to knit a mini-Shetland shawl mostly just to prove that I can. The fine neck wool of Shetland sheep is perfect for spinning cobweb. I spun it on a 250 yr. old flax wheel which really made it easy to spin fine, but I have to be in a really patient mood to start the knitting.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Those are nice!! How long did it take you on the #3's?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice socks. 

I'm plugging away at an Oaklet Shawlette. I just started the lace rows. I have yarn spun up for 3 more project in que. It's time to start those Christmas presents.....or rather, past time, the speed I knit.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pearl B said:


> Those are nice!! How long did it take you on the #3's?


It is not a competition. :nono:

These I did from the toes up and the foot is over 60 stitches.
then I went to 64 for a while, then finally 68 for the twisted rib cuff.
I did both cuffs today (4" each).

Keep in mind though that I am mostly a stay at home mom.
I milk cows for a couple hours in the morning or evening (occasionally both).
The rest of my time is basically my own. 
I suffer very few galling restrictions. 

It took me 3 solid days of spinning to make the yarn. 
Read as "spinning until DH comes home and I need to start dinner".

I think my average time with fiber in hands is at least 4 hours per day. 
Most people do not have such freedom (or discipline, as I prefer to think of it. LOL) to just KNIT.

Practicing that much makes it faster too. :teehee:
Plus I took a week off from HT during the bulk of this project.
No smart alecky forum posts gave me extraheadspace for sock construction.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

GAM, 

:hysterical: I didnt mean it like that, I swear!!:lookout: ound: Besides, I always play nice in this forum :angel: The others maybe yes :bowtie: maybe not. :badmood::duel:

I just asked cause Ive never knit a pair of socks on #3's. Ive got the needles Ive just never done it. I figure its gonna take me awhile. Plus with fingering yarn, it seems like twice the job. Then with the rate of speed they wear-out on me :sob:

Still, I would like to do a pair. Toe up too. I like the way they came out considering you didnt have a particular pattern. They look nice too!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

To me size 3 are BIG needles, for socks. :teehee:

The well established "average" for a pair of (not as tall as these) socks is 
20 hours.
You could do it in a couple days, or several weeks. Depends on your priorities.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you, :rock:

Im going to give that a try soon. Thats about my average on size #6, and worsted yarn. Ive got a shirt, sweater, and shawl going on now.

A friend of mine saw the sweater Im making and fell in love with it, so I told her she could have it. The only problem is Ive never done a sweater before, and Im hoping I can figure out how to finish it :teehee:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've been spinning like a crazy woman trying to get stocked up for an Art Show Market that is in November. Last year I did really well with my hand-spun, but I could have sold a whole lot more if I'd had it there to sell.

I've been playing with dying. I've always just dabbled in it, with dubious success. My spinners group had a "dying party" yesterday and with the help of some very experienced folks, ended up with some pretty nice color combinations. Yes, as soon as they are dry I'll post some pics.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

GAM, those are beautiful!

60 stitches on size 3 needles?? OMG, if I would have knit them, they would have been big enough for my DS's size 13 feet.

Was your spun yarn a standard 'sock size' yarn??

I cast on some socks featured in Spin-Off's fall issue ... frogged it a couple times until I asked for help on the SO forum on Ravelry. They didn't have written instructions, only charted.

I thought something was wrong between the chart and the key, but I've never acclimated myself to be 'fluent' in charting symbols. The key is wrong for the chart. Any person used to knitting by chart symbols would have seen it straight away ... not me!

It's a real nice eyelet lace sock pattern.



> Most people do not have such freedom (or discipline, as I prefer to think of it. LOL) to just KNIT.


I do and after having it for almost 3 years, I'm loving it!!! Right now, my time is being taken up by preserving the garden harvest though. I'll have plenty of time for knitting in a month or two.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I love your sock. Your yarn is beautiful and the way the colors play is perfect. Well done!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GORGEOUS KNEE SOCKS !!!!!!!!!! Great job !!!!! ...I cant believe you had NO pattern !!! Someday , I hope to get there !! 

I am working on my first lace scarf .... still...... 

....and a quilt is in process......

...and spinning up this Polypay


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am finishing up a pair of fair isle type socks. I love the color combos, and when I saw the yarn all lying together it just said 'sock' to me. lol!
I will have pics soon. Hope to finish tonight, I am turning the heel in sock #2. Pics coming soon.
Then DD wants a scarf/glove set for fall. So that will be next. DH wants me to make wash cloths for the bathroom, I have been eyeing the fingering weight cotton at knit picks. I think that would be nicer than the heavier cotton I use for dish towels and pot holders. 
And spinning....still working on getting that better. I am spinning shetland right now. I almost have skinny yarn now! :icecream:

GAM - love your socks! I really like the color. Mine are not near that tall, and they seem to be taking forever to knit! I'm going top down, and have been working on them for a week now.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Great socks GAM! Love that cable look!

You will love what I've been working on - socks from the skein you sent me woohoo! I wanted to finish both before I posted pictures, but couldn't resist...


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

and side shot:


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

The color is a beautiful rich green - the pictures don't do it justice at all!

We've been travelling a LOT in the last few weeks, so I've had a lot of car knitting time. I'm almost to the heel in the second sock, so yahoo! I just love these toe-up socks THANKS TO YOU GAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice socks! I like that heel, you'll have to let us know what you think after a while.

I have been working on my Barn Raising Quilt after a break in July and August. I did a knitting marathon during our car ride from Alabama to Minnesota and back for my sister's wedding. I was so sick of knitting those blocks, but I didn't have anything else to do so kept working on them. I finally picked it back up again last week and started working on them again. The bad thing about working on a big project like that is that it isn't too exciting to post updates on. Aside from adding a new color, once you have seen one block in a color, you really don't get anything from posting any more of them. :boring:

So, here is the last color I added, Wilderness from Mountain Colors:



And a luscious new color that I bought today, Autumn Eve from Happiest Girl:



And to show some progress, this is my quilt block pagoda. I have been lazy about blocking out the finished ones. 



And I honestly believe that anyone that decides to knit an afghan out of sock yarn has a few screws loose. :nana:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Those look really nice PKBoo. 
I am glad you liked the yarn and are putting it to good use.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lythrum, every time you post pictures of those blocks I think briefly of working on mine. 
Knitting anything out of sock yarn takes a very special personality type.[prophead]

Right now I have been pondering how big of a blanket I could knit from the fleece of one of my goats.
If I spun it very fine and used good sized needles, not big enough to catch your toes in the holes. 
That might be an insane idea? Probably.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Today was finally processing the rest of the tomatoes in the freezer. They got made into a pasta sauce. While they were simmering away in two crock pots and in a double boiler, I picked my neighbors hot peppers, then commenced to slicing them. 

I have my large stock pot full of pasta sauce (10.5" across & 11 inches high). The medium stock pot is full of sliced peppers.

The pasta sauce is cooling off enough to put in the fridge. The hot pepper rings are already there.

Tomorrow, I'll bring out my large water bath canner to process the pasta sauce and will pickles some peppers, make some more Cowboy Candy with other peppers and pressure can the rest in just water & pinch of salt.

I should have a day or two off of canning while my peaches ripen off the branches, then it will be back to canning.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Lythrum said:


> And a luscious new color that I bought today, Autumn Eve from Happiest Girl:


That color is glorious, I just love it!! :nanner:

Where would I find this?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I picked my neighbors hot peppers, then commenced to slicing them.


I've got to ask, do you wear gloves when handling hot peppers? The one time I dealt with them, my spouse had brought me some Habanero peppers from a guy at work. I combined them with Jalapeno and a couple other hot peppers for a super-hot salsa. But those Habanero's were awful to handle! I did wear gloves while slicing and seeding them, but I wanted to save the seed for growing some the next year. I made the mistake of touching the seeds with bare hands, then touching my face!! Ouch! Even after the seeds were dry, they were still dangerous to touch, since I did when I moved them from the drying plate to a storage bag and wound up burned by them again. :hair

Those socks are beautiful GAM! I admit, I'm really not a sock person. I want to be! I just can't seem to make 2 of them. I have one-sock-syndrome and have never mastered the 2-at-once method. I just don't have the proper length circular needles for it, and really don't like DPNs. I tried to make some sock-weight ones once, but I kept dropping stitches everywhere, got frustrated, and gave up. I think I'm with FR when it comes to needle sizes (though maybe not quite as extreme as he is), anything smaller than a 6 scares me!

I have been working a lot on toys lately. The colder seasons tend to find them more in demand. I also found a nifty lace-looking yarn that works up quickly and beautifully into a nice scarf. I find it's also a good time to start on my annual hat-making spree as well.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow WIHH! That is a gorgeous shawl!!!
I think I *need* to know the name of that pattern and where you found it.

Now, tell me please, why oh why is your yarn in jars in the pot? What's up with that??


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That shawl is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Gone a Milkin...beautiful socks. I really like that blue/green combination.

WIHH...I also like that salmon/orange yarn. It fits the season. **
You ladies are amazing. Far beyond what I'll ever attempt. I was so frustrated with the poor results of my sock knitting efforts that I stopped trying to knit (socks, that is). I like things to look 'right', and my socks never did, so I unravelled them. 

The only things I've been knitting are cotton (Peaches n Cream) dish cloths in white and ecru.

I made a quilt top and am now working on my own sunbonnet sue quilt block designs.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, your shawl came out beautfiul!
And you are so FANCY using color coordinating needles. 

Stef, you showed us your socks and they looked absolutely fine.
Knitting is a good way to overcome perfectionist tendencies. 
But if you are on a quilting binge instead, then I guess that is okay.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Love the shawl WIHH, the colors are beautiful. 

TNnative, the yarn is from Happiest Girl! Dyeworks, HGD gloss sock yarn, colorway Autumn Eve. I bought it at Yarn Expressions in Huntsville. I googled it, and it came up with the Shibui site, so I guess it is one of theirs? They have links to yarn stores that carry it, and some online stores too, though I have never ordered from any of them. 

The luster on the yarn is amazing, I can't wait to start working with it. Just a few more rounds to finish the block I am working on and this baby is going on the needles! :dance:

Stef, when I made my first pair of socks I was so excited that they covered my feet and seemed to be the same size. I told myself that I didn't care how lumpy, bumpy or ugly they were, they were MY SOCKS and to me the pinnacle of my knitting ambition was to make socks. I had to restart my first pair of socks SIX TIMES, unraveling almost a whole sock because I had messed it up. Finally I forced myself to keep knitting and work around issues without unraveling the sock, and I was able to finish it. You can do it!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

WIHH, is pan frying part of the yarn making process? :hysterical:

Here' s a picture of my little Sue gardening and going swimming: 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Falls-Acre said:


> I've got to ask, do you wear gloves when handling hot peppers?


Oh my goodness, yes!! I usually go through quite a few pair of close fitting latex gloves. Any time I got up to do anything else, I put on a new pair of gloves.

I don't even trust jalapenos any more glove-less!

WHH, Terrific shawl!! I love the pattern and the love the way the color changes fit the pattern so well!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH you shawl is gorgeous! I think it's better or a better representation of the pattern that the one on the pattern page. It almost looks like a different shawl. What is the weight of your yarn? The pattern works perfectly for hands pun yarn. Well, I guess it was designed for that wasn't it, duh!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Are we getting in the KAL mood again? :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I would be up for a KAL of this pattern.
It'd be the perfect use for a pile of my freaky handspun yarns.
They all fit a certain color scheme even. hmmm...

No swap this time though. People are just too disappointing.

Also, no swap = no pressure.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

You ladies are such an inspiration. I can't wait to start making items with my own homespun. Hopefully by spring I will have something to work with.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I too would love a KAL, it might give me just the push I need to get my handspun multi-colored yarn finished so I could use it in the pattern. Approximately what size did your shawl turn out?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I would be up for a KAL of this pattern.
> It'd be the perfect use for a pile of my freaky handspun yarns.
> They all fit a certain color scheme even. hmmm...
> 
> ...


I agree with this 100%. It's sad that the swap thing doesn't always work out. It's just hard to be disappointed after working on a swap item and then getting zip back. 
I have already downloaded the pattern. I think I will keep spinning on my white shetland, maybe I can dye it and use that for this shawl!!
WIHH - what weight would you say that your yarn was?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> WIHH you shawl is gorgeous! I think it's better or a better representation of the pattern that the one on the pattern page. It almost looks like a different shawl.


My thoughts exactly! I love how you blocked it compared to how the shawl on the pattern page was blocked.



gone-a-milkin}No swap this time though. People are just too disappointing.[/quote said:


> OH NO, MR. BILL!!
> 
> Have we had that many folks not come through?!?!???
> 
> Can we not just make a list of those 'no shows' and continue on?? The part I love the best about the KAL is being able to exchange. If it wasn't for the exchange, I wouldn't join a KAL, or if I did join, would drop out if I didn't like the pattern. With an exchange, even if I didn't care for the pattern, I keep plugging along so I can my item out.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I would be willing to do another swap SOMEDAY. 
I am just not feeling it for this project. 
Someone else could always organize it. :teehee:

Plus mine is going to be made of all sorts of weird stuff and I dont want to worry if someone would like it or not. 
I could use it for a dog blanket when I am done. :teehee:

Oh, and yes. There are more than a couple of people who have failed to finish their swap projects.
There are people who havent sent out their TdF prizes yet too.


Whatever.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I wouldn't want the pressure of a swap. I like to mosey through KAL/CAL's. Plus, like you GAM, I'd feel honor-bound to make it a nice one. If it were a swap then I would worry if I mess it up, or if I wanted to use yarn ends to make it in the first place... or my less-than-perfect homespun. If enough want to make it a swap, that's fine, but I will graciously refrain from the swap part. I want it to be fun, not stressful.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Love the shawl and socks! Just finished a bandana cowl - but cant find the camera. Ugh! Under wool somewhere, for sure. Cast on for a stormcloud shawlette, and picked out colors for handspun delight. Love WIHH's- Personally think it's better than Jaycee Boggs- 
today am making sheep coats. Everyone is sheared, and got coats on the Romney ewes.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, here are the socks I made.









I really loved the colors when I saw them together.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Love the socks!!
I must admit, I just have the hardest time with socks. I can knit the most complicated lace patterns out there. Charted, written, whatever, but when it comes to turning a heel, forget it.
I overthink and just screw it all to heck.:hammer:
One of these days I'll seriously give it another go..


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> I overthink and just screw it all to heck.:hammer:
> One of these days I'll seriously give it another go..


If you can do lace and charts, heels should be doable! Just trust the pattern. Do what it says, even though it doesn't make sense.
I have made several pairs of socks and still have to read the pattern for a heel. And Trust it! lol

Charts and I don't really get along.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> There are people who havent sent out their TdF prizes yet too.


That would be me 

I have a long list of excuses, but it doesn't change that GAM and WIHH haven't gotten their TdF prizes from me :stars: 

The fleeces got buried in the screen porch, hiding for the wedding, and I haven't gotten them out yet. They really need to be done, and GAM and WIHH need their prizes. 

Thanks for the kick in the pants GAM - I needed it! DH is even going to make me a skirting table that will double as a goat platform in the 'off-season'!! (But I won't wait for him to get it done to get those fleeces skirted, I promise!)

I apologize for not following through GAM and WIHH - I loved the Tour, and will have all my prizes ready to go next year, so there will be no delay! I don't want to ruin it for all of the people that DID what they were supposed to


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> aw, Stef, that reminds me of a quilt I slept under when I was a little girl!
> 
> and no, Stef - that photo of the the frying pan/fiber was part of our "assignment" during the TDF- cooking and food preservation week on the Homestead- I admit it- it looks a little bizarre out of context, now doesn't it? hee hee
> 
> ...


Well, I hate to be a quitter. Cables seemed to come easy, but those socks! Maybe when it gets cold again, might give them another try.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> If you can do lace and charts, heels should be doable! Just trust the pattern. Do what it says, even though it doesn't make sense.
> I have made several pairs of socks and still have to read the pattern for a heel. And Trust it! lol
> 
> Charts and I don't really get along.


Charts are a no brainer, I can help you with chart reading, if you can get me to turn a heel!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> Charts are a no brainer, I can help you with chart reading, if you can get me to turn a heel!


hmmm... We may need to meet half way across Texas.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

hercsmama said:


> Love the socks!!
> I must admit, I just have the hardest time with socks. I can knit the most complicated lace patterns out there. Charted, written, whatever, but when it comes to turning a heel, forget it.
> I overthink and just screw it all to heck.:hammer:
> One of these days I'll seriously give it another go..


I use this tutorial I got from GAM,
Silver's Sock Class

Silver's Sock Class Turning the Heel

and this youtube vid
[YOUTUBE]aN2B47KDNTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I'm working on this shawl: http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/L0368.pdf


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice projects, everyone!! Gorgeous socks and shawl too!

I'm currently working on this Foxtail sweater (in the same colorway as the second pic down, blues and grays), but it's slow going since I only pick it up late at night when I'm watching TV before bed. I can usually get a few rows in before I feel sleepy. LOL. The rest of the time I'm focusing on making soap or making small things like this coffee cozy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's a bad photo of one of my projects. It's the dropo stitch scarf Ravelry: Drop Stitch Scarf pattern by Christine Vogel. This yarn is some funk yarn I bought at my sisters store, it had no labels and the 3 skeins I bought are all that we're. It makes for a very ugly scarf, at least for now
http://www.flickr.com/photos/marchie/7976109170/


Darn photos aren't wanting to work for me again, grrr! Anyway the colors don't show too well, but the one part that looks like it is in shadow is not, that's gray yarn


----------

